# How else he gonna get his money .......



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

How Else Was ?He Gonna Get His Money??: Relatives Outraged After Homeowner Shoots, Kills Burglary Suspect | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow just when I think it can't get any worse I read something like this:


> "You have to look at it from every child's point of view that was raised in the hood," Harris continued. "You have to understand &#8230; how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point of view."


If this is the mindset during somewhat stable times then we are in for a very rocky ride if things do fall apart.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Look folks.... You simply have to understand that it is completely legitimate for young men from the hood, and others to break into easily breachable, and less-than-adequately secured homes to help supply themselves with money, food, and presents for their girlfriends. 

It's work...and like every other business, it involves risk. The return on investment can be very lucrative. Profit/Loss statements on this profession are often found to be better than most small businesses.

I find it very disheartening that anyone would purposely try to interrupt a good capital enterprise like this by shooting the young, enterprising entrepreneur! Tsk Tsk!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

family doesn't bother to mention what happens when an UNARMED homeowner is confronted by their home invading relative .... you think that 54 year old homeowner would stand a chance against this Mikey Brown /Trayvon wannabe .... how about female occupant that is rape bait for this guy - that's a very common occurrence also .... 

good chance some ambulance chasing POS lawyer files a suit ....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Once they are all gone then the trouble will be at bay ,,,,, LMAO ,, come on " Black Lives Matter " ,, so to speak ,, my dog loves the dark meat .


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

How about we just go ahead and preemptively shoot anyone named Trayvon! Get it done in one batch!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stop pandering to, providing and making excuses for the ignorant criminal class. They need to be publicly shamed as thieves, rapists and so forth when supporting harm to others. Call it what it is and deal with it appropriately or get way more of it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You have to look at it from every child's point of view that was raised in the hood," Harris continued. "You have to understand &#8230; how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point of view."

I'll take a stab at this one.......GET A JOB. He was already primed for a fantastic free education simply because he* is* a hood rat.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Very sad this is the mentality of some people, what's even more sad is they don't know any better! One social experiment they got rite for all the wrong reasons! Very sad that these people don't even have a chance when SHTF!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

> "You have to look at it from every child's point of view that was raised in the hood," Harris continued. "You have to understand &#8230; how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point of view."


That point of view is the fault of the parents or lack thereof. The parents are responsible for teaching kids right from wrong, not an armed homeowner. Dumbass people. That's why their neighborhoods always go to shit. They don't take responsibility for their actions, always blaming someone else for their shortcomings, no respect for shit (real respect, not that hood bullshit). I saw this video earlier today and it pissed me off to no end. GET A GODD**N JOB YOU SIMPLE MINDED F***K!!!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

The hood rats out number jobs! I have a bit of soft spot for the hood rats, I worked with alot of underprivledged kds when I worked as a climbing Instructor! Most often the kids and teenagers are just lost and have nothing to guide them! Seen some really good kids given up on by society! Physically working with these people is the best way to motivate them! Free government handouts, junk food and brain numbing medication isnt working!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

:armata_PDT_04:ffended::armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

jro1 said:


> Very sad this is the mentality of some people, what's even more sad is they don't know any better! One social experiment they got rite for all the wrong reasons! Very sad that these people don't even have a chance when SHTF!


ever give a thought of how many good righteous, honest, hard working and deserving people that scumming POS like this will take with them?

exactly the type that'll be #1 to be watchful of when a SHTF hits .....


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> ever give a thought of how many good righteous, honest, hard working and deserving people that scumming POS like this will take with them?
> 
> exactly the type that'll be #1 to be watchful of when a SHTF hits .....


HE would be dropped 600 yards from my front door....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> HE would be dropped 600 yards from my front door....


No you need buckshot close up. Try rocksalt first, if they still give you crap #4-00B ride:


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> No you need buckshot close up. Try rocksalt first, if they still give you crap #4-00B ride:


Rocksalt would allow him to come back. In SHTF, finality is the answer. Plus it helps feed the buzzards.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In this libtard state he needs to have stippling around the bullet hole, to justify.
In a SHTF situation, he would be gone as soon as he entered my field of fire or 200 yards which are basically the same.
I have a lot of faith in 7.62 NATO and CAL.30M2.
Hey, the dogs will need to eat, light or dark meat, they are indifferent, just hungry.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When an "underprivileged" (see also inadequately raised) child transitions from a victim of society to a full fledged hood rat through criminal activity my sympathy there has ended. Before that I do sympathize and have helped when and where I could.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

How absolutely absurd that his family try to justify this kids criminality. He was a common thief who made a conscious decision to steal and got what he deserved. End of story.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> In this libtard state he needs to have stippling around the bullet hole, to justify.
> In a SHTF situation, he would be gone as soon as he entered my field of fire or 200 yards which are basically the same.
> I have a lot of faith in 7.62 NATO and CAL.30M2.
> Hey, the dogs will need to eat, light or dark meat, they are indifferent, just hungry.


If you love your pets, as I do, they deserve better. SOCOM42 you must have a few years of food for animals also?

Let the crows rats and buzzards pick up the offal. If they eat some lead scavenging turd parts that's O.K. with me.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> When an "underprivileged" (see also inadequately raised) child transitions from a victim of society to a full fledged hood rat through criminal activity my sympathy there has ended. Before that I do sympathize and have helped when and where I could.


Yes be a human. Done that been there.

But, had the mouth I fed come back to bite me. That hurts the worst. Sort of like "old friends" who have turned to drug habits. They know what you have and the way to steal it.

But some humans come back to the good, so be benevolent , but careful.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome to the world we have allowed. 60 plus years of liberals in the education system. This is the result of public schools. This is just a minor result.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> How absolutely absurd that his family try to justify this kids criminality. He was a common thief who made a conscious decision to steal and got what he deserved. End of story.


what's scary as hell is that this crap family isn't making an excuse - it's what they actually believe .... unemployment for this age group of blacks has been 75% and not getting any better under Hope & Change .... thinking "job" is like a working person dreaming of winning the lottery - that's without taking into consideration that they are almost totally unemployable .... and there's a whole freaking army of them just like this thieving POS


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's unbelievable isn't it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> It's unbelievable isn't it.
> 
> View attachment 15488


That is the way they think, I can do anything I want.
Justification? because someone black was a slave a century or two ago.
This jerk black bitch went off on a store clerk because he charged her 20 cents for a bottle of water.
She claimed she should get it for free because he grandmother was a slave.
Grandmother, slave? Slightly off by about 100 years, Nominally her grandy would have been born in 1950 not 1850.
Just shows the you owe me mentality.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Wow just when I think it can't get any worse I read something like this:
> 
> If this is the mindset during somewhat stable times then we are in for a very rocky ride if things do fall apart.


To me this is falling apart. How on earth is the mentality even remotely ok?? They should be praising the home owner for saving the world from another vagrant criminal in training.

How on earth is it acceptable to print such rubbish?? How many "hoodies" gonna read dat crap and nod their head with a hell ya. Its instigating social unrest and discord and the paper should be charged for instigating and lose its right to print.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> what's scary as hell is that this crap family isn't making an excuse - it's what they actually believe .... unemployment for this age group of blacks has been 75% and not getting any better under Hope & Change .... thinking "job" is like a working person dreaming of winning the lottery - that's without taking into consideration that they are almost totally unemployable .... and there's a whole freaking army of them just like this thieving POS


We've all done an awesome job making the world the way it is! I guess the good lord will do the filtering when the time comes!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I give credit and thanks to all the pastors and hard working parents amd grand parents who took the time to make sure we all walked a straight line!! I took a wrong turn in my early teens, not scared to admit I made some bad choices with a tainted group of people at one point! But my folks, my friends, family and the church all took turns and did their part to keep me from ending up like the other guys I was getting into trouble with! I Thank God every day for those that helped me and donated their time to get me back on a good path! Thanks again to those who do!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

jro1 said:


> I give credit and thanks to all the pastors and hard working parents amd grand parents who took the time to make sure we all walked a straight line!! I took a wrong turn in my early teens, not scared to admit I made some bad choices with a tainted group of people at one point! But my folks, my friends, family and the church all took turns and did their part to keep me from ending up like the other guys I was getting into trouble with! I Thank God every day for those that helped me and donated their time to get me back on a good path! Thanks again to those who do!


For me....also headed for trouble...it was waking up one morning in 1973, exactly three weeks after turning 17, and finding myself in a barracks at Ft Ord, California getting ready to be marched to the barber shop to have my head shorn of all hair! 
As a side note...sitting in the barber's chair and having my shoulder length hair cut off, the barber asked me if I wanted to keep my sideburns... I said "hell yes!", so he cut them off and handed them to me! (True Story!!)

The Army was MY saving grace. I graduated HS a year early, and would have found plenty of trouble if I had not joined.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Lesson learned

If your black, do not name your son trayvon.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Work is a bad word to a lot of people. Why should they work when they can get everything given to them? There should be some sort of check(s) in place. Volunteer work if you are on welfare, drug checks, and NO MORE CHILDREN. 

Everyone around me works in one way or another. I refuse to believe that they can not find work or do something to benefit themselves or their families.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Auntie, it's just to easy for them to cry about their lot in life and let the government take care of them. And oh by the way, the government encourages this system, the people to be dependent, and beholden, to the old Uncle Sam. It insures that they maintain power. Keep them stupid, keep them lazy, so that they are both to stupid and to lazy to do anything about the fact that they are simply slaves.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If you don't like the situation you are in then get up off your bum and do something about it.

All this talk about slaves really upsets me. The slaves that were freed did everything they could to improve their lives. They would be furious if they saw what has happened to their free descendants. I doubt this is what the people who fought for the rights of blacks envisioned would happen. It is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Auntie said:


> If you don't like the situation you are in then get up off your bum and do something about it.
> 
> All this talk about slaves really upsets me. The slaves that were freed did everything they could to improve their lives. They would be furious if they saw what has happened to their free descendants. I doubt this is what the people who fought for the rights of blacks envisioned would happen. It is wrong on so many levels.


Not to knock the Southerners that fought to keep them in Slavery...my family was one such group...

But Look it up....

Straight from the Horses (Prof Gates) Mouth!

How Many Slaves Landed in the U.S.? | The African Americans: Many Rivers to Cross | PBS

About 450,000 slaves out of 12 million captured came to the USA....The rest went to Cuba...Honduras...Haiti....Jamaica....and South America!

And then what happened?


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

SGT E said:


> Not to knock the Southerners that fought to keep them in Slavery...my family was one such group...
> 
> But Look it up....
> 
> ...


Not to mention the quality of life that those slaves from Africa had before being captured. Often captured by their own. I say that the white/black/other slave owners were guilty of receiving stolen goods. 
Enough is enough. 
Slavery is bad. 
Some religions/cultures still do it. 
Get over yourself if you were born in this country. You are not and have not been a slave any more than I have. 
Racism sucks, but you are accountable for your own actions. Regardless of the circumstances. 
If it ain't yours, don't touch it. 
If you didn't earn it, it ain't yours. 
Try to do the right thing even if it doesn't benefit you. 
Tell the truth. 
Love your neighbors and fellow men, 
But kill their sorry as sses if you catch them breaking into/stealing from/hurting/threatening/or otherwise imposing themselves illegally and immorally into your personal home , or property


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

txmarine6531 said:


> That point of view is the fault of the parents or lack thereof. The parents are responsible for teaching kids right from wrong, not an armed homeowner. Dumbass people. That's why their neighborhoods always go to shit. They don't take responsibility for their actions, always blaming someone else for their shortcomings, no respect for shit (real respect, not that hood bullshit). I saw this video earlier today and it pissed me off to no end. GET A GODD**N JOB YOU SIMPLE MINDED F***K!!!


Parents? What parents? You mean the ones who popped them out of this world.... Well, mom got pregnant for the purpose of getting more welfare and the man who impregnated her is either in jail because he is a criminal, high in a crack house somewhere or dead... Gunned down by rival gang member/drug dealer... Kids raised in that kind of environment have a slim chance in becoming successful... Very sad situation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You must consider , if hell is all you know then hell is home. It may suck but at least there you know the rules , you know the game. Stepping outside of it is not only hard but scary. Put a system that wants and needs you to stay there as there power base. you are screwed.


----------

